# Gewichtung auswerten? [Algorithmus auswerten]



## goldy (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo Ringsrum!

Ich habe ein Matrix mit 3x3 Integern, diese sind alle positiv. Desto höher der Wert, desto wichtiger ist dieses Feld, aber ein Feld mit dem Wert 0 soll nur ungefähr 4 mal weniger bevorzugtwerden wie das Feld, mit dem höchsten Wert.

Die Matrix wurde vorher normalisiert, Minimal- (0) und Maximalwert ( > 0) bekannt.

Ich möchte nun, dass ein zufälliges Feld ausgewählt wird - aber mit einer gewichtung der Wahrscheinlichkeit, wie oben beschrieben?

Wie stelle ich das an?

Herzlichen Dank,

Sebastian

___________________________________________________________________________________

PS. 

Meine bishere Vorgehensweise, die mit persönlich nicht gefällt, da unzuverlässig:

a) Ermittle eine Variable R mit einem zufälligen wert ziwschen 0 und dem Maximalwert
b) Zwei Zufallszahlen zwischen 0 und 2 ermitteln, welche einen Zeiger auf ein Matrix Feld herstellen
c) Wenn das Element in der Matrix größergleich R ist, wird es genommen, falls nicht - wieder zurück zu b)

und am Ende kommt ein Zeiger raus. Aber wie schon erwähnt: Der ist nicht besonders gut, und nur eine Notlösung.
Noch einmal: DANKE!


----------



## WieselAc (27. Nov 2007)

Wie wär es mit Intervallen zu Arbeiten. random ist ja gleichverteilt. 

Bsp:


z:= zufallszahl zwischen [0..99]

z  aus [0..9]     => 1 => p(1)=10%
z  aus [10..29] => 2 => p(2)=20%
z  aus [30..69] => 3 => p(3)=40%
z  aus [70..89] => 4 => p(4)=20%
z  aus [90..99] => 5 => p(5)=10%


----------



## goldy (28. Nov 2007)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wär es mit Intervallen zu Arbeiten. random ist ja gleichverteilt.



Hm. Erst einmal: Dankeschön, aber ich stehe auf dem Schlauch! Könntest du mir das noch einmal erklären?

Sebastian


----------



## SlaterB (28. Nov 2007)

steht dch da:
du suchst dir eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 99,
wenn diese Zahl < 20 ist dann nimmst du ArrayFeld 1, ansonsten ArrayFeld 2

->
ArrayFeld 2 wird mit Wahrscheinlichkeit 80% ausgewählt, das andere mit Wahrscheinlichkeit 20%


----------

